# Excision of Cyst



## klamm (Sep 7, 2011)

What CPT code should I use for excision of cyst on the scrotum?

Thx
KJL


----------



## svt96cobra (Sep 7, 2011)

It would be 11420 thru 11426 depending on size for benign lesions. Can report dx of 706.2 primary and 239.5 secondary........hope that helps!


----------

